# Questions, questions....



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Which one would be yours...? If you had the chance, what would you ask?

BBC News - Your questions to Jeremy Bowen


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

"hehehe...what is the question?!!"


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Lol... Poor little Jeremy. Must have been as terrifying as it was subreal.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing to ask him.. he is only a reporter. I don't really want to ask any questions to officials either as I don't believe anything I am told. What you read in Arabic is not what is written in English.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Actually most questions are boring and predictable. Someone asks if he can speak arabic? lol, I do also wonder if most BBC ME journalists are comfortable with the arabic language. Some dude is asking why the BBc never told the Truth about the Bahrain Protests, although the answer to this questions is pretty obvious to me or anyone really....

I would like to hear his honest, unbiased opinion about Egypt's current and future state of affairs, and if he truly believes that peace in the region could possibly ever be achieved.


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Actually most questions are boring and predictable. Someone asks if he can speak arabic? lol, I do also wonder if most BBC ME journalists are comfortable with the arabic language. Some dude is asking why the BBc never told the Truth about the Bahrain Protests, although the answer to this questions is pretty obvious to me or anyone really....
> 
> I would like to hear his honest, unbiased opinion about Egypt's current and future state of affairs, and if he truly believes that peace in the region could possibly ever be achieved.


Didn't someone once ask God that question, and didn't He reply "yes but not in my lifetime"!


----------

